# Reifenwahl beim Stage 5.0



## Chanti (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und absolute Anfängerin......nach stundenlangen lesen und Beratungen habe ich mir vor einem Monat das Radon Stage 5.0 aus 2011 gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem bike. 
Da ich in Bonn wohne, fahre ich vor allem im Siebengebirge oder im Kottenforst. Und am Wochenende hab ich mir mal den Flowtrail Stromberg angeschaut. Naja, ich merke vor allen Dingen, dass mir der Freeride und Downhill Bereich immer mehr spaß macht und gerade mit den ersten kleinen Hüpfern anfange. 
Da nun der Winter vor der Türe steht bzw die matschigere Jahreszeit, würde ich gerne wissen, welche Bereifung sinnvoll wäre für Trails im 7G, Kottenforst, aber auch auf Asphalt noch angenehm zu fahren sind. 
Hab jetzt schon oft vom Fat Albert oder Muddy Mary gehört......aber welche Breite und vor allem, was vorne oder hinten. Klar, hat da jeder seine eigene Erfahrung, aber was wäre ein guter Kompromiss.
Momentan fahre ich die Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25". 
Für ein paar Tipps bzw Meinungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar

Grüsse
Natascha


----------



## Chanti (19. November 2011)

Hat denn keiner einen Tipp??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (19. November 2011)

Im Bereich Techtalk im Forum ist mehr los als in den Herstellerforen, vor allem da dein Problem ja vom Reifen und nicht vom Radon Rahmen abhängt 

An sich sind die Nobbys für ne Tourenschleuder mit 120mm ausreichend ohne deine genauen Bodenverhältnisse zu kennen.

Bei der Reifenbreite würde ich mich bei 19mm Innenweite der Crossride Laufräder auf 2,2" bzw 2,25" beschränken.


Mehr Grip als Nobby Nic dürfte mit recht geringem Abstand der Mountain King II von Conti sein (wichtig, Black Chilli Gummi!), größer Abstand dann Rubber Queen
Bei Schwalbe mit ähnlicher Abstufung Hans Dampf gefolgt von Fat Albert

Muddy Marry halte ich für übertrieben bei einer 120mm Kiste und mit gut auf Asphalt rollen ist dann eher nix mehr zu erwarten. Aber an sich sollte ein Nobby auch im Winter reichen.


----------



## Chanti (22. November 2011)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die hilfreichen Tipps.........aber Tourenschleuder verletzt mich jetzt schon ein bißchen Aber wo du recht hast....
Spar schon fleißig fürs nächste Bike, aber bis dahin muss die Tourenschleuder mich glücklich machen. 
Werd dann wohl nochmal zusätzlich im Tech Talk posten um noch ein paar zusätzliche Meinungen zu hören.

Danke


----------



## Piktogramm (22. November 2011)

Die Wertschätzung gegenüber Fahrrädern hat bei mir etwas gelitten, generell ist alles ne Dreck-)Schleuder, Kiste, Miststück usw. und das bei nem Fuhrpark der zu 2/3 aus Faserverbundmaterial besteht...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. November 2011)

Hi,

abgesehen vielleicht vom Pannenschutz kann der Panaracer Rampage SC meiner Meinung nach alles besser als ein FA in 2,25 (57-559), ist mit 680 g kaum schwerer, fällt aber mit ERTRO 58-559 auch kaum breiter aus, so dass er auch auf Deine Felgen passen würde.

Wenn Du auch etwas springen willst, ist der Rampage "Sport", der ab und an als günstige Variante angeboten wird, nichts für Dich, da der absolut keinen Pannenschutz bietet und gleich durchschlägt. Zudem ist die Gummimischung nicht ganz so griffig, hat aber trotzdem etwas mehr Rollwiderstand als der SC. Aber auch der fährt sich schon besser als der kleinere FA.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## tillibebek (14. Oktober 2012)

Möchte die Diskussion mal aufnehmen, da ich mit meinem Stage 7 mit Nobby Nic jetzt vor meinem ersten Winter stehe.

Ganz ehrlich:

Nobby Nic dürfte doch für den halbwegs ambitionierten Freizeitfahrer auch im Winter ausreichen. Fat Albert ist für ein Stage etwas überdimensioniert, wie ich finde.


----------



## Radonchris (15. Oktober 2012)

Schaut euch mal bei Michelin um. Speziell dn Wild Rock'r
Gruß aus Koblenz


----------



## kevinphillip (15. Oktober 2012)

Fat Albert ...wenn der 2,35 vorne passt den nach vorne und wenn hinten keinen Platz für 2,35 hast nimm den 2,25 ....da kommst du in Stromberg überall klar mit ..vorausgesetzt richtiger Luftdruck ,da kannste sogar das letzte Stück knallen lassen...


----------



## tillibebek (11. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Möchte die Diskussion mal aufnehmen, da ich mit meinem Stage 7 mit Nobby Nic jetzt vor meinem ersten Winter stehe.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Nobby Nic dürfte doch für den halbwegs ambitionierten Freizeitfahrer auch im Winter ausreichen. Fat Albert ist für ein Stage etwas überdimensioniert, wie ich finde.



Muss das mal revidieren. War heute mit meinen Nobbys echt nur noch am Rutschen. (Ich meine nicht auf Laub). Feldbergabfahrt wird da zu einem Adrenalinkick mit diesen Reifen. 

Weiß allerdings noch nicht, was ich für neue Reifen nehmen soll. Möchte einen Ganzjahresreifen.


----------



## Bench (12. November 2012)

Vorne einen Maxxis Minion F 2.35 Falt mit EXO in MaxxPro (60a)
Hinten einen Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 in der EXC Ausführung mit 62a und 120TPI, alternativ den Ranchero 2.0 62a 120TPI.

Sind alle etwa gleich breit und fahre ich auf ner 18mm Felge (DT X1800) auf meinem Tourenfully, nicht von den komischen Größenangaben von Maxxis verwirren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillibebek (12. November 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Vorne einen Maxxis Minion F 2.35 Falt mit EXO in MaxxPro (60a)
> Hinten einen Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 in der EXC Ausführung mit 62a und 120TPI, alternativ den Ranchero 2.0 62a 120TPI.
> 
> Sind alle etwa gleich breit und fahre ich auf ner 18mm Felge (DT X1800) auf meinem Tourenfully, nicht von den komischen Größenangaben von Maxxis verwirren lassen



was für einen einsatzgebiet hast du denn?


----------



## Bench (13. November 2012)

Gemütliche Touren im Allgäu, was manche Flachländer auch als AM Bezeichnen könnten 

Mein Kona hat 80mm Federweg hinten und ne 100mm Reba vorne.


----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

Ich überlege derzeit auf mein Stage 7.0 folgende Reifenwahl aufzuziehen:

Vorne: Continental Baron 2.3
Hinten: Continental Rubber Queen 2.2

Zu überdimensioniert für Einsätze auf dem Feldberg und im Odenwald auf Single Trails?

Fahre auch gerne mal Touren, aber mit den Nobbys rutsche ich nur noch weg auf Abfahrten.


----------



## Bench (15. November 2012)

Sollte auch taugen, aber die RQ hätte mir für Touren hinten zuviel Rollwiderstand. Da nehmen viele Conti-User einen Montain King II oder einen X-King. Mein Kumpel hat sogar nur nen Raceking drauf und meint, der hat mehr als genug Grip.
Ich persönlich bin aber Conti noch nie gefahren.


----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Sollte auch taugen, aber die RQ hätte mir für Touren hinten zuviel Rollwiderstand. Da nehmen viele Conti-User einen Montain King II oder einen X-King. Mein Kumpel hat sogar nur nen Raceking drauf und meint, der hat mehr als genug Grip.
> Ich persönlich bin aber Conti noch nie gefahren.




Aber hat die RQ nicht weniger als bspw. der Baron?

Hatte sogar erst überlegt, hinten und vorne Baron zu machen. So weit ich weiß, gibt es da ja keine Front und Rear-Versionen?!

Mhm- Schwere Entscheidung. ich glaube, ich fahre noch ne ganze Weile mit den Nobbys rum bis es mich richtig auf die Nase legt


----------



## Bench (15. November 2012)

Conti:
Der Kaiser = Downhillreifen
Baron = Freeridereifen
Rubber Queen = Freeridereifen
Mountain King II = AM Reifen

Grip absteigend, Rollwiderstand absteigend. Hinten sollte ein Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand drauf denn da lastet ja viel mehr Gewicht als vorne, und der Grip ist hinten nicht soooo wichtig, wenns da wegrutscht kann mans meist noch abfangen.
andererseits, wenn du hinten nen Baron draufmachst hast du nen hohen Trainingseffekt 

keinen Reifen kannst du mit Nobby Nic vergleichen. Der ist einfach nur schlecht. Egal welche Reifen du wählst, es kann nur besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Conti:
> Der Kaiser = Downhillreifen
> Baron = Freeridereifen
> Rubber Queen = Freeridereifen
> ...



Klasse Übersicht. Danke.

Und deine Meinung nochmal:

Wie findet du die Kombi vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten Mountain King II 2.2 ?


----------



## Bench (15. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, bin ich nie gefahren. Aber rein theoretisch sollten die schon gut sein.


----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bin ich nie gefahren. Aber rein theoretisch sollten die schon gut sein.



Ok, Danke.

Diese Diskussionen um die Reifenwahl ist nach der Bikewahl Thema Nr1


----------



## Timo84 (16. November 2012)

Ich fahre das Stage 6.0. Vorne und Hinten Mountain King II Protection in 2.4 seit knapp 2000km. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher ca. 1000km Nobby Nic. Ich fand den Nobby Nic nur am Anfang ok. Je mehr Kilometer desto weniger Grip.


----------



## tillibebek (16. November 2012)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Stage 6.0. Vorne und Hinten Mountain King II Protection in 2.4 seit knapp 2000km. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher ca. 1000km Nobby Nic. Ich fand den Nobby Nic nur am Anfang ok. Je mehr Kilometer desto weniger Grip.




Was für ein Einsatzgebiet hast du denn?


----------



## Timo84 (16. November 2012)

Von Straße bis Singletrail ist alles dabei. In den Alpen hat er sich auch gut geschlagen


----------



## Bench (17. November 2012)

Falls es hilft, hab da noch zufällig was über die Contis gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9973102&postcount=210


----------



## tillibebek (17. November 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Falls es hilft, hab da noch zufällig was über die Contis gefunden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9973102&postcount=210



Sehr hilfreich. Danke.


----------



## in2deep (18. November 2012)

ich habe selbst eine stage 5.0, passen da 2.4er reifen drauf? oder zumindest 2.35er?


----------



## tillibebek (18. November 2012)

in2deep schrieb:


> ich habe selbst eine stage 5.0, passen da 2.4er reifen drauf? oder zumindest 2.35er?



2.4er schwer, aber 2.3 oder 2.35 sind möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

